

Ask HN: Do you use proxies? - brandonhsiao

Yes or no, how, and why?
======
jcr
1.) Yes. Almost always.

2.) I use ssh to the tunnelr.com proxy/vpn service. It's usually just a socks5
proxy link bound to the internal interface or localhost. Using a VPN service
is very useful since I get a choice of exit nodes all over the planet which
really helps a lot when traveling. I do a simple hop count (tracert) to a few
physically close nodes and pick the closest available node.

[https://tunnelr.com](https://tunnelr.com)

If you don't like using ssh, they also support IPSec, L2TP, PPTP, OpenVPN, and
plain old unencrypted SOCKS (4a/5).

3.) My only real choice for ISP is Verizon Wireless, a cellular phone network,
through an G3 (EVDO) or G4 (LTE) dongle. Verizon Wireless does all sorts of
strange mangling, shaping, and recompression on network traffic (such as
degrading images with higher compression ratios). The reason why they do this
is simple; they expect the end device to be a smart phone, and it is in the
vast majority cases, except for their dongle based customers.

------
mooism2
Yes, I proxy some of my work ssh connections so I can access them despite
working from home.

Yes, when I'm working from the library, I proxy all my work ssh connections
over a ssh connection to my personal vps, because the library seemingly blocks
everything except dns/http/https; sshd on my personal vps listens on port 443
for this very reason.

Yes, at work we use CloudFlare to proxy our website.

